# Multiple Accounts?



## dendora (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you allowed more than one account here on FA? I can't seemed to find any info on it and I'm not big on the ol' rule breaking.
My reason behind this is that I want to keep my adult work seperate for my tame work, so it'd be a gallery for totally different images.


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 9, 2006)

dendora said:
			
		

> Are you allowed more than one account here on FA? I can't seemed to find any info on it and I'm not big on the ol' rule breaking.
> My reason behind this is that I want to keep my adult work seperate for my tame work, so it'd be a gallery for totally different images.



No problems, as things currently stand, for that reason.
I know some people are very keen to keep their adult work totally separate and appreciate that you'd like to keep both "sides" on FA.

The only real issues are where community members are using extra accounts to circumvent bans without discussing the matter with staff or where a ban is implemented on the primary account (that it should be expected on the secondary, too).

That's my interpretation of the current state of play, anyhow.
(Wouldn't hurt to add to the ToS...).


----------



## robomilk (Oct 9, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (Wouldn't hurt to add to the ToS...).



TO WIKIFINITY!!!!


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 9, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> TO WIKIFINITY!!!!



_*fluffs and de-buzzes the over-enthusiastic robomilk*_


----------



## dendora (Oct 9, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> dendora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thank you for your help and time!  I'll set up another account soon,  if there's any problems I'll be happy to remove it.


----------

